# Jesse's Mini-L Anubias Adventure



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey gtaquariers,

I've been planning this tank for a while now and have finally gotten all the pieces to put it together(almost). Ever since i laid eyes on my first ADA aquarium. I've always wanted one so I purchased a Mini L online. The tank is only 8.5 gallons but is a perfect nano sized tank.

I really wanted to go low tech so I would'nt have to pay much attention to it and yet it would still look appealing. This was a job for my favourite plant the Anubias.

Plants:


Anubias barteri 'Petite' 
Anubias barteri 'Nana' 
Anubias barteri var. 'round leaf' 
Christmas moss 
Needle Leaf Java Fern

For my critters I am only going to be keeping shrimp. 
I have 50 fire reddish shrimps waiting for the tank to mature a little.

Equipment:

Eheim 2213
Aquatic Magic Lily Pipes
Archaea 27W Power Compact Light Fixture
Pfertz

1. New tank arrives










2. Hardscape in!










3. Tease shot










4. Day 1










5. Almost 3 months into scape and have replaced anubias










6. 5 months?










I still need to buy my substrate which is going to be natural looking sand as i opted out of using my aqua soil since its not needed and the cycle time is a tad long.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damn dude.
Thats looking pretty damn sweet!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice scape! i actually like it barebottom!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah not going to lie that could work. Only downside is you can see all the dirt/poop so clearly and i bet my shrimpies would much appreciate a substrate.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> damn dude.
> Thats looking pretty damn sweet!


Yours is coming along quite nicely aswell


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful composition dude. Its awsome. love it!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no! Good ol wood fungus.. Time to scrape it off and purchase some excel.










Also, I found an amano in one of my plant buckets and dropped him in last night. Got home from work and bam he is no where to be seen. Damn


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damn, look around the tank...maybe it crawed out....or hiding in your driftwood


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

lookin good!

where did you manage to find all the anubias?

Still looking for a bunch of anubias plants for 2 tanks im starting


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

brianc said:


> lookin good!
> 
> where did you manage to find all the anubias?
> 
> Still looking for a bunch of anubias plants for 2 tanks im starting


Ive been collecting it and buying it from members here, i still have lots more!


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a sweet looking layout you got there.
Now I am tempted to get a 5-10gallon for plants only.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! You did an amazing job. Have you considered trying akadama in case you want to try other types of shrimp in the future? I've been told that substrate doesnt leak ammonia. 

Laura


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Absolutely beautiful! You did an amazing job. Have you considered trying akadama in case you want to try other types of shrimp in the future? I've been told that substrate doesnt leak ammonia.
> 
> Laura


Thank you, in the future i might set up a dedicated tank for nicer shrimp but for now i dont have that type of money. Sand is just so pretty


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice placement on the plants looks great. 

What sand are you thinking on using?


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

just ordered a bunch of anubias nana 

time to start an anubias tank.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Nice placement on the plants looks great.
> 
> What sand are you thinking on using?


If i can hopefully some ada la plata or nile sand. If not maybe playsand? Not quite sure yet.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

brianc said:


> just ordered a bunch of anubias nana
> 
> time to start an anubias tank.


Sweet! Send some my way


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

AMAZING keep posting
i love the leaves itll look like a nice tree when your done!

i have silica sand if you need any


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll share my anubias if you share where you got that piece of driftwood from  

I'm looking for something similar.

edit: it's interesting because I bought a 10 gallon rimless with the goal of making a fire red shrimp tank with just driftwood, anubias, and moss. 
Then I came across your thread.

I have the tank set up right now with just substrate and a light.

The anubias are on the way - ordered 20 of the nanas. Moss is waiting in another tank, and so are the shrimp. Still looking for that driftwood though... Gonna be throwing in some marimo balls as well.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

joe said:


> AMAZING keep posting
> i love the leaves itll look like a nice tree when your done!
> 
> i have silica sand if you need any


msg me a pic of it please please!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

brianc said:


> I'll share my anubias if you share where you got that piece of driftwood from
> 
> I'm looking for something similar.
> 
> ...


Haha, I got the driftwood from Aqua Inspirations and its actually 2 pieces zip tied together.

Thats pretty wild we pretty much had the exact tank set up in mind. I just started earlier


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Got my sand today and also added 2 amano shrimps.

Will post pictures tomorrow hopefully, work is crazy atm!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohh just looks so lovely!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Your tanks looks incredible, and great photos!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Been having some really big problems with my anubias..

Turns out i have some rare kind of Anubias HIV or something 

This is a link where they discuss it:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...Rot-Melting-Leaf-Soft-Rhizome-amp-Loosen-Stem

But, apparently when you bring in a anubias that is carrying the disease it spreads through the water contaminating all the other anubias'. After a couple days i would see greyish slime where the leaf connected to the rhizome and soon enough they would fall off.

Since no real cure has been found i decided to ditch the anubias and filled everything in with java fern.

Not sure what i think of it but will post pictures soon..

Heres my shrimpies which i plan to add soon enough:


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Interesting.... Hope my anubias don't end up the same fate. Those are nice looking fire reds! Where did you pick those up from?


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

brianc said:


> Interesting.... Hope my anubias don't end up the same fate. Those are nice looking fire reds! Where did you pick those up from?


Picked them up from Getochkn a little while ago


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i had that with my anubias too....:'(. i immediately took all the "uninfected" and put them in another tank, all my other ones died.....that said, your tank is so crips and cool!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Dripped and added 10 shrimp last night for a test. 
Will post pics up tonight!


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Spectacular tank Jesse. Damn awsome!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a sick tank. (and no pun intended on the anubias). Where did you get those glass lily pipes and what filtration do you do?

Hope you get that anubias disease under control.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Kooka said:


> That's a sick tank. (and no pun intended on the anubias). Where did you get those glass lily pipes and what filtration do you do?
> 
> Hope you get that anubias disease under control.


Got the lillies off of ebay and the seller was aquaticmagic. Filtration is a Eheim 2213. It's a shame but a lot of anubias died off and the rest are in quarantine.

I basically separated every anubias in there own cup and put them under some desk lamps for now. If i see any signs of the disease I automatically throw them out.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

FTS with all java and only 1 more anubias 



















Added my shrimp and some zebra horned nerites










Wrestling match in the feeding dish










Emergent growing moss










Way too much frog bit!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

the ferns look great, how big do those snails get?


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

joe said:


> the ferns look great, how big do those snails get?


Small.. It's average size is approximately 1/4" in diameter but some older specimens can reach up to 1/2" in diameter.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

thats cool, where did you get them? i wanna add a few in my shrimp tank


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

joe said:


> thats cool, where did you get them? i wanna add a few in my shrimp tank


Aqua Inspirations

They have a tank of em plus the regular zebra nerites


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Feeding time pic:










Critters now include:

Fire Red Shrimp
Red Ramhorn Snails
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Horned Nerite Snails


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

those are some really dark red shrimp! and the snails pretty red to

looks good|!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm guessing feeding bowl is from AI aswell?


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> I'm guessing feeding bowl is from AI aswell?


Bought a couple off a seller on ThePlantedTank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee beautiful!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

THE ANUBIAS HAVE RETURNED!

love menagaries. pics in a couple days!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Update on the FTS:










Made and added some christmas moss ss mesh squares


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

UPDATE:



















Added some more anubias


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

epicly nice.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome tank!!!


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

default said:


> epicly nice.


Thanks man!



Pamelajo said:


> Awesome tank!!!


Thank you!


----------

